# NLG - National Leisure and Gaming



## Nathan_b (31 July 2008)

Couldnt find anything posted on this, but it looks like one interesting stock. They own/lease famous clubs/hotels around NSW and Australia....

Their SP has fallen from 40c to 1.4c, i picked up a mill of these as i feel they are oversold and look as good value.... market cap of 7 million $, they are prey for one of the big boys to come and swoop in and take a bite of them. otherwise if u got $7mill u could probably buy a hotel group.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (31 January 2009)

Nathan_b said:


> Couldnt find anything posted on this, but it looks like one interesting stock. They own/lease famous clubs/hotels around NSW and Australia....
> 
> Their SP has fallen from 40c to 1.4c, i picked up a mill of these as i feel they are oversold and look as good value.... market cap of 7 million $, they are prey for one of the big boys to come and swoop in and take a bite of them. otherwise if u got $7mill u could probably buy a hotel group.




This company is still to report a profit, their original business plan was basically to expand as rapidly so as to operate as many pubs and clubs as possible. However they ended with a whole bunch of debt and a portfolio of pubs that weren't making an money, which was made worse by the smoking ban.

If the management can cut costs, and increase revenue and plug the holes to stop the loss making pubs from losing money and report a profit this year there could be a turn around in it's share price.

this share is currently about $0.008 cents / share, I am thinking about taking a punt and pick up 100,000 shares, hoping that management have been able to turn things around this year.

the few pubs in their portfolio that are in my area appear to always be busy so it shouldn't be to hard to lower costs and stop the leaks, also with lower fuel prices and lower interest rates their western sydney pubs should be picking up.


----------



## jc_trader (16 November 2009)

It has been awhile, but this stock is finally moving again due to news of a possible takeover bid from Tabcorp

SP has doubled in the last couple of months, but still far away from it's glory days of 2007.  Holding for now..


----------

